# My New Website - self made!



## windshore (Jan 18, 2018)

I have FINALLY gotten around to building a new responsive website! This kind of thing is pretty painful for someone like me who only works on code when absolutely necessary. I'm sure many of you feel my pain. 

Check it out. Your feedback is welcome!

Windshore Music


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice site!
Want a job...


----------



## CGR (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice one Mark! A comprehensive site and very responsive to navigate through, and an impressive CV too!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 13, 2018)

Late to the game, but I’ll also say well-done, Mark! My only criticism is that the menu is hard to find.


----------

